# Urban DJ 29er



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the geometry of my 26 inch dirt jumper so much, I decided to convert my 29er into a dirt jump / xc kinda thing. Well, I like it better set up this way anyhow - its very comfortable and fast, gonna try jumping it this weekend just to see if I can add tricks to a xc run.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

why a 29er jump rig and what did you change other than change your bars and slam your seat?


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That might be fun!


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> why a 29er jump rig and what did you change other than change your bars and slam your seat?


I already had the 29er, and its fun to ride. Anyway, yes bars, seat, then brakes, wheels, tires, etc. Trust me, it rides a heck of lot better than before. - I will take off the parts next season and build up my dream bike - Transition BottleRocket.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck trying to pump any transition with those wheels...and you better be riding some pretty mellow jumps with long lips/landings. I used to have a 29er and I would never want to dirt jump or ride urban with it. A slammed seat and wider bars don't make a bike a dirt jumper. It definitely looks like a super fun XC/trail/AM/whateverthehellyouwanttocallit bike, as I often wished the build on my 29er (when I still had it) was a bit stronger. Also looks like a super fun urban commuter. The fork kinda scares me though...don't know how much I would really trust taking that thing off the ground.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.sebikes.com/Flyer/29-BigRipper.aspx


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

still makes zero sense to ride park or trails with 29" wheels, especially parks. I can see it as a fun novelty bike to ride to the corner store to grab brews but not to ride seriously.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Hit 10 foot gaps this weekend with it, it was smooth and stable - seems like noone round likes to experiment with their rides - what? you see someone elses high dollar custom set-up and you give them the thumbs up, but then someone tries something different and it all "Booooooooo, your bike sucks" - this site has too many stuck up riders who get off, on bashing someone elses ride - maybe open your little mind a bit and think outside the box. Do you really think all the members are here are hitting 20 foot gaps on $3000 custom bikes, get real, most are probably recreational weekend warriors like me - I say, "where's the chill on MTBR?, go back to your video games you little internet bashers, hehe"


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

WOW, somebody needs a hug. You post up your attempt to make a 29er jump bike expect some critisizm. Mine is that I don't understand how that large of a wheel would be needed/ wanted to jump. Smooth and stable is accomplishable on any wheel size depending on how it's setup, plus that frame doesn't look burly enough to withstand lengthy abuse. XC I get when people are rocking 29" wheels, rolls over anything, yada yada yada. 

As far as people getting major daps on their boutique bikes, so eff'n what. There has been people that posted up rehabed run of the mill bikes that get praise too. So go ride your bag ass wheeled bike and have a coke and a smile...


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Dude no one here actually bashed it...everyone pretty much said the same thing. I even said it would be a fun bike, just not for real Djs or urban.

10 foot gaps doesn't tell us anything, I could jump a mellow 10 foot gap on any bike. A mellow 10 footer is completely different then a super steep 10 foot double in a line of real dirt jumps. But that's besides the point, I'm not trying to get pinkbike on you or anything. You just can't pump transitions as well with such a big wheel, why do you think BMXers ride 20s and some park/urban riders ride 24s?

Like I said, I have owned a 29er at some point, even took it off some smaller drops and jumps...and it sucked for that. I definitely stayed away from any real dirt jumps too. The wheels just felt too big and awkward, it just wasn't flickable enough. But hey if you like it more power to you. Ride what you want and I'll ride what I want!

And I do not own any boutique bikes...I ride a used 2006 Norco Six. I also hate video games.


(edited to remove more bike bashing, I felt bad haha)


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

daway said:


> Good luck trying to pump any transition with those wheels...and you better be riding some pretty mellow jumps with long lips/landings. I used to have a 29er and I would never want to dirt jump or ride urban with it. A slammed seat and wider bars don't make a bike a dirt jumper. It definitely looks like a super fun XC/trail/AM/whateverthehellyouwanttocallit bike, as I often wished the build on my 29er (when I still had it) was a bit stronger. Also looks like a super fun urban commuter. The fork kinda scares me though...don't know how much I would really trust taking that thing off the ground.


Fave you ever looked @ a Tora? its a super strong fork!! if it had better internals it accually would be a perfect dj fork!!


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Fave you ever looked @ a Tora? its a super strong fork!! if it had better internals it accually would be a perfect dj fork!!


I guess I'll just never get over my fear of doing anything aggressive with a regular QR.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

My problem is I got back into biking about 1.5yrs ago and bought the 29er, I rode it XC and got bored, so I also got a P2. I love the P2 so much, that now I want to turn all my bikes into jumping bikes. No, we don't do super steep jumps like at 9th street, we have our own "mellow" jumps out at our ranch. 

The point of the original post was to see if anyone else was trying to convert their old XC bikes into something different, mine just happened to be a 29er. I did get a little sensitive about my Franken9er yesterday; I am not out to impress anyone, I just was hoping there might be other recreation level riders that could identify with my ideas on bikes and share their funky bike conversions. 

I listened to the negative reviews and agree that the bike will never be a real dirt jumper (I got the P2 for that), but my 29er doesn't understand all the controversy - she just wants to go fast and catch a little air now and again, I really think she shines for the 3ft "mellow" action she sees (I am pretty smooth). Anyway, next time you see some old dude trying to table top a 29er off a 2 foot drop down by Town Lake, you can say "there goes that goofy 29er dude from MTBR"; but if you look real close, you will also see a big smile on his face.


----------



## achuparkoff15 (Jul 29, 2011)

Plats said:


> My problem is I got back into biking about 1.5yrs ago and bought the 29er, I rode it XC and got bored, so I also got a P2. I love the P2 so much, that now I want to turn all my bikes into jumping bikes. No, we don't do super steep jumps like at 9th street, we have our own "mellow" jumps out at our ranch.
> 
> The point of the original post was to see if anyone else was trying to convert their old XC bikes into something different, mine just happened to be a 29er. I did get a little sensitive about my Franken9er yesterday; I am not out to impress anyone, I just was hoping there might be other recreation level riders that could identify with my ideas on bikes and share their funky bike conversions.
> 
> I listened to the negative reviews and agree that the bike will never be a real dirt jumper (I got the P2 for that), but my 29er doesn't understand all the controversy - she just wants to go fast and catch a little air now and again, I really think she shines for the 3ft "mellow" action she sees (I am pretty smooth). Anyway, next time you see some old dude trying to table top a 29er off a 2 foot drop down by Town Lake, you can say "there goes that goofy 29er dude from MTBR"; but if you look real close, you will also see a big smile on his face.


Dude i totally get it! i have been riding for a few years now and have had a few jump bikes, my last was a parker and the one b4 that was an eastern 24. But i just bought a Cannondale 9'er and thought the same thing. What would it be like to make this ride alittle more like a jump bike, short stem riser bars yada yada. im glad someone else out there had the same crazy idea i did and this deffinantly helped my decision to do some mods! hope all is well on the 9'er and more power to ya brother!


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

well, its been over 2 years. you should see how that whole thing worked out.


----------

